# What Would You Do?



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok heres the story,Im still dealing with General Rv trying to get the sidewall repaired. It has been over 5 months and they called and told me today that the got the wrong fiberglass panel not to mention the other panel the got that was damaged. This is the short story,i could write a book with what i have gone through at this point. I called them today and talked to them and it ended with a bit of yelling and i gave up and hung up.I wrote them a nasty email and hope i didnt go to far,but im so frustrated and angry at this point im about to tell them to keep it! What would you do if the Stealership had your camper for 5 months?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...I'd contact a lawyer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is the first topic.

Puffer Nightmare

Was the cause of the cracks ever identified??


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

puffer said:


> What would you do if the Stealership had your camper for 5 months and still isnt done?


One thing I would NOT do is ever buy from them again. Second, I would call the factory, and go as high up as needed to light a fire somewhere.

I am assuming this IS a warranty repair?

C


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

You can try a mediator, I prefer them over lawyers to start with. Let the lawyer handle it after the mediator. People get very defensive and lawyers get aggressive so things generally break down fast until court time, which could be months to a few years away.

I assume you have talked to the regional Representative for Keystone. His job is to keep the factory, the dealer and the customer happy or he has no paycheck.

This is only me, but I would just go in and sit with the service manager, apologize for the yelling or any bad things you may have said. Explain the frustration of having a new camper that you can not enjoy and are still making the payments on. Then ask him what you can do to help resolve this situation? Someone you can call, etc. He may be able to give you a direct number in to the guy sending the panels.

It's not the RV dealers fault, from what I see. Keystone wanted to do the work then decided not to, but let the dealer do it, but sent a damaged panel then a wrong panel.

I have always found that yelling, screaming, etc. makes you become less important to them. But going back and apologizing make you look like a decent person who is caught up with emotions and vulnerable, then that person you originally screamed at takes on your fight with new glee "protecting a decent guy from the perils of huge corporation"

What ever you decide to do is your decision, but the past is gone, it will not change, you learned lessons from it, don't let it consume you or cloud your judgment now.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes this is warranty work. Its not totally General Rvs fault.I see it 50/50 at this point. Keystone has made some of the delays but General Rv has taken their sweet time getting their crap together, Im the one who actualy called Keystone to get one of the panels on order for General Rv Because it must have too hard to call Keystone themselves. How retarded is that?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

TurkeyBranch said:


> You can try a mediator, I prefer them over lawyers to start with. Let the lawyer handle it after the mediator.


Funny, i don't see many MEDIATORS getting peoples butts out of Jail at 2 in the morning... but i digress...

Want some free legal advice -- get a lawyer - find one that specializes in Lemon Law -- sue Keystone under the Lemon law of whatever state the vehicle is registered in and be done with it.... Holy cow -- if the dealer has had it over 30 days, let alone 5 months, even a first year law student going to a Public University could win....

and typically the defendant (in this case KEYSTONE) will have to reimburse your lawyer for any fees and you for any additonal out of pocket fees ... (make sure that you find a lawyer that will collect from Keytstone if you win but won't collect from you if you don't)

But man i use to close out Lemon Law cases in a day -- no one ever goes to court with a case where the defendant has had the vehicle for five ^&%$ months...

So you could either go to a mediator -- and learn how to "listen" and work out your problems - or to a lawyer - and get a new trailer !!! (I'll play the Jeopardy music in the background as you think about it)

Heres the steps. For a trialer thats been in the shop for five months all of this is going to happen rather quickly...

Look in the Yellow Pages and find a Lawyer in your area that specializes in Lemon Law.
Call him
He will have you fax over all the documents the he needs
He will call Keystone
In a few days he will call you back and tell you to go to the Dealer where the Trailer is at and that they are going to have a check ready for you. That check is going to be what you paid for the trialer lus a little extra becuase you were such a nice guy and didn't write angry emails that can be held against you in court (opps)
Take the money and Go and get a new Trailer.

Typically Lemon cases i got on Monday i had resolved by Wednesay or Thursday.... Never once did i have a dealer say"I will see you in court"...


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> You can try a mediator, I prefer them over lawyers to start with. Let the lawyer handle it after the mediator.


Funny, i don't see many MEDIATORS getting peoples butts out of Jail at 2 in the morning... but i digress...

Want some free legal advice -- get a lawyer - find one that specializes in Lemon Law -- sue Keystone under the Lemon law of whatever state the vehicle is registered in and be done with it.... Holy cow -- if the dealer has had it over 30 days, let alone 5 months, even a first year law student going to a Public University could win....

and typically the defendant (in this case KEYSTONE) will have to reimburse your lawyer for any fees and you for any additonal out of pocket fees ... (make sure that you find a lawyer that will collect from Keytstone if you win but won't collect from you if you don't)

But man i use to close out Lemon Law cases in a day -- no one ever goes to court with a case where the defendant has had the vehicle for five ^&%$ months...

So you could either go to a mediator -- and learn how to "listen" and work out your problems - or to a lawyer - and get a new trailer !!! (I'll play the Jeopardy music in the background as you think about it)

Heres the steps. For a trialer thats been in the shop for five months all of this is going to happen rather quickly...

Look in the Yellow Pages and find a Lawyer in your area that specializes in Lemon Law.
Call him

He will have you fax over all the documents the he needs
He will call Keystone
In a few days he will call you back and tell you to go to the Dealer where the Trailer is at and that they are going to have a check ready for you. That check is going to be what you paid for the trialer lus a little extra becuase you were such a nice guy and didn't write angry emails that can be held against you in court (opps)
Take the money and Go and get a new Trailer.

Typically Lemon cases i got on Monday i had resolved by Wednesay or Thursday.... Never once did i have a dealer say"I will see you in court"...
[/quote]

Im going to look into this in the morning and see what a lawyer says. I will sue for pain and suffering too! Hey its hard not seeing my outback in the drive,its caused me stress and stomach ulcers.HEHE ..Thanks for all the info on lemon laws


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You won't get anything for pain or suffering or anything .... dude... all you want is to get out from under this trailer -- losing no money -- and buying one that you can actually camp in....

Dont be greedy .... plus -- from a legal perspective -- its hard to prove pain and suffering ..... just get your money back and that will make the pain all go away...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Look at it this way, in today's economy you could probably get the replacement cheaper (obviously not from General) which would help to aid the recovery.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

unfortunatly lemon laws dont apply to rv's in Michigan,But after approx 25 calls talking to about 15 different people they did put me in touch with the big dog at keystone,Now i will say this was no easy task. On the final call i went through about 6 people to get on the phone with the big dog.Go figure when i was about to get transfered to him it was magically time for him to skip out for "lunch" and i told him to bad no lunch for him today and after about 5 minutes of arguing the decided to put me through.After about 10 minutes more of arguing with big dog he decided he was going to get in touch with General Rv and between General and Keystone they are going to make me a compensation offer for the down time.This remains to be seen. Next on Days of our lives................


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

puffer said:


> unfortunatly lemon laws dont apply to rv's in Michigan,But after approx 25 calls talking to about 15 different people they did put me in touch with the big dog at keystone,Now i will say this was no easy task. On the final call i went through about 6 people to get on the phone with the big dog.Go figure when i was about to get transfered to him it was magically time for him to skip out for "lunch" and i told him to bad no lunch for him today and after about 5 minutes of arguing the decided to put me through.After about 10 minutes more of arguing with big dog he decided he was going to get in touch with General Rv and between General and Keystone they are going to make me a compensation offer for the down time.This remains to be seen. Next on Days of our lives................


Or...... As the stomach turns! Good luck keep us up-to-date.

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

puffer said:


> unfortunatly lemon laws dont apply to rv's in Michigan,But after approx 25 calls talking to about 15 different people they did put me in touch with the big dog at keystone,Now i will say this was no easy task. On the final call i went through about 6 people to get on the phone with the big dog.Go figure when i was about to get transfered to him it was magically time for him to skip out for "lunch" and i told him to bad no lunch for him today and after about 5 minutes of arguing the decided to put me through.After about 10 minutes more of arguing with big dog he decided he was going to get in touch with General Rv and between General and Keystone they are going to make me a compensation offer for the down time.This remains to be seen. Next on Days of our lives................


...and what is the phone number for the Big Dog? Might be nice to have it for the next person that has a problem like this.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont think he has a direct #. If you want to get in touch with him it will be a stroke of luck.I guess just keep calling and eventually with enough transfers you may get him.


----------

